# what item would you add to accf?



## Phoenix Days (Apr 19, 2009)

if you could add one more item to accf what would it be? it can't be a item you can get by hacking.
mine would be a Zelda outfit.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

i would add an MP40 or a scoped springfield.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 19, 2009)

Definitly a pikmin costume!!! XD


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Definitly a pikmin costume!!! XD


----------



## Resonate (Apr 19, 2009)

Some sort of "Boo" (Ghosts from Mario) item, maybe a DLC at Halloween?  

And also a way where you can put pictures that you take and make them portraits/easels in your house.  That would be sweet.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 19, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Some sort of "Boo" (Ghosts from Mario) item, maybe a DLC at Halloween?
> 
> And also a way where you can put pictures that you take and make them portraits/easels in your house.  That would be sweet.


that would be nice. then my photos won't go away whenever i quit.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 19, 2009)

Um....More edible stuff p:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

An arcade machine that you can play.


----------



## kalinn (Apr 19, 2009)

ya, like games and you can bells from it if you win or something


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2009)

1.A pet store in the city.
You could buy any type of animal but then everyday you would have to go and buy food for it and if it got sick you need to give medicine if he needs shots spadding you have to pay money


2.At every shop the owner can hire you and you sell stuff to people from your town
and get a pay check every week or a discount in the store


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Fix the GRASS and more fruit!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 19, 2009)

^ oh he reminded me 
like a food place in the city 
an animal told me they needed one, and i totally agreed! lol


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 19, 2009)

Everything they dont have.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

I just watched the movie and it made me wish that we could really live in an Animal Crossing game, ahh, that would be heaven. And I wish that your neighbors had a really complex A.I. where it would be like talking to a friend, like the kind that some people who play AC do not have.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2009)

A suitcase. Let's you bring your closet with you to the city and Wi-Fi towns


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 20, 2009)

I really wish they had put mini-games into the game.  Like, walk up to your pool table, click the A button, and it loads up a game of pool.  Same with the dart board, the table tennis table, the arcade machine, and so on.

Then, along those lines, I want a Resetti Whack-a-mole game. "Whack... whack... whack... no YOU scram Resetti!  Whack... Whack..."


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 20, 2009)

kunais and shurikens instead of the slingshot!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 20, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Some sort of "Boo" (Ghosts from Mario) item, maybe a DLC at Halloween?
> 
> And also a way where you can put pictures that you take and make them portraits/easels in your house.  That would be sweet.


I like both those ideas...


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 20, 2009)

A warp star from kirby


----------



## Dale (Apr 20, 2009)

If we're talking DLC here, then there isnt much possibility. As, Nintendo can only take whatever types of actions there are for items, and re-use them and make a new item. They cant reprogram everything. So, I wouldnt think of anything too extreme, (if thats what we're talking about.)

If its not though, I think that more edible food such as:

+Bananas
+Pizza
+Mango
+etc


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 20, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> I really wish they had put mini-games into the game.  Like, walk up to your pool table, click the A button, and it loads up a game of pool.  Same with the dart board, the table tennis table, the arcade machine, and so on.
> 
> *Then, along those lines, I want a Resetti Whack-a-mole game. "Whack... whack... whack... no YOU scram Resetti!  Whack... Whack..."*


^YES!!!! 

I want to get the recycling bin in my home for recycling 100 bits of rubbish .


----------



## Josh (Apr 20, 2009)

> I really wish they had put mini-games into the game. Like, walk up to your pool table, click the A button, and it loads up a game of pool. Same with the dart board, the table tennis table, the arcade machine, and so on.
> 
> Then, along those lines, I want a Resetti Whack-a-mole game. "Whack... whack... whack... no YOU scram Resetti! Whack... Whack..."



I love that idea 

Maybe like a mini salon set and do a makeover or hairstyle without going to the city

(Dunno if its been sed)


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 20, 2009)

outside furniture.


----------



## Conor (Apr 20, 2009)

Food, Maybe a McCrossing(McDonalds) or iTunes on your computer so you can upload real music onto your Stereo in your house.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Out side furniture!!

O ya and the DSi bench!!=)


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 20, 2009)

i would like items 4 outside like garden nomes and stuff like that im would also like more shops...that you run!!!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 20, 2009)

Yoshi outfit! LMAO


----------



## spector1 (Apr 20, 2009)

PATAPON costume


----------



## smasher (Apr 20, 2009)

Ability to get a front lawn.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 20, 2009)

A sword.


----------



## SuperPhillip (Apr 20, 2009)

I would have loved a little gaming system where you could play your Virtual Console titles from inside your house.

That seems like such a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## Saud (Apr 21, 2009)

I wish there was a back yard so all the garden nomes and pools etc...
and it would be cool if you can swim in the pool!!
and plant trees and grow flowers
that you be the best!


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 21, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Ability to get a front lawn.


I would too!   ^_^


----------



## Josh (Apr 21, 2009)

Saud said:
			
		

> I wish there was a back yard so all the garden nomes and pools etc...
> and it would be cool if you can swim in the pool!!
> and plant trees and grow flowers
> that you be the best!


I have a back yard in my basement its in my town profile go see the pic, but that is a good ideaa.

I also think that they shud add more shops in the city and more places like a supermarket to buy things ect..


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 21, 2009)

More colors of the Pikmin Hat


----------



## Tornado (Apr 21, 2009)

a like abd machine and it gives u get free bells everyday or on nintendo wifi u can go to the city with ur friends or tap ur dsi and it lets u go on youtube and play pokemon and stuff


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2009)

another metroid item!


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 21, 2009)

Saud said:
			
		

> I wish there was a back yard so all the garden nomes and pools etc...
> and it would be cool if you can swim in the pool!!
> and plant trees and grow flowers
> that you be the best!


I think this would be better in the front, since you can't see the back.  There should be a fenced in area in front of each house where you could put outdoor furniture, garden stuff... basically whatever you want.  You could class it up with a fountain and hybrid flowers, or trash it up with pink flamingos and a couch.  I thought about this when I saw the Animal Crossing movie, and every house had a fenced in yard.  I thought... _I WANT THAT.  Why doesn't my town have that?_


----------



## D Man 83 (Apr 21, 2009)

mini games,furniture to put outside,more costumes,more fruits, and more shops


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 21, 2009)

A Sailor Moon outfit and a Kirby suit. It'd be SO tight! =O


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Apr 22, 2009)

The ability to have sexy time with other people via wi fi.


----------



## Tornado (Apr 22, 2009)

u can put swings outside and a playground and pools and stuff u buy at nooks :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Fontana (Apr 22, 2009)

a permanent job, the ability to swim and some form of transportation to get you around town


----------



## Tornado (Apr 22, 2009)

a job u do everyday and get paid and theres magic like teleportaion or Magic carpet or invisablity


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 22, 2009)

When i was addicted to wild world, i use to wish i had a lawn mower, but now that weeds dont come as much, I guess Grass seeds?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> I really wish they had put mini-games into the game.  Like, walk up to your pool table, click the A button, and it loads up a game of pool.  Same with the dart board, the table tennis table, the arcade machine, and so on.
> 
> Then, along those lines, I want a Resetti Whack-a-mole game. "Whack... whack... whack... no YOU scram Resetti!  Whack... Whack..."


Hehe, i thought that's what kinda games Festivale would have D: I was kinda disappointed when i found out you just gotta use "words" :<


----------



## +Justice+ (Apr 22, 2009)

To have a backyard,and to swim.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 22, 2009)

Id add a dark samus and dark link suit daisy suit...


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 23, 2009)

I would add stuffed animals. (They already have teddy bears.) Lol. Oh and swimming around, that would be so cool!


----------



## Majora (Apr 24, 2009)

That they would change the bee scene into a horror scene with splatter evects!
Na,joke.


----------



## Rene (Apr 24, 2009)

Tornado said:
			
		

> u can put swings outside and a playground and pools and stuff u buy at nooks :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:


yeah it'd be way better if you could design the town more to your own likings

owh and CLOGS, yup wooden shoes, how could someone live without them   :gyroiddance:


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 24, 2009)

like if you have like a bow or sword or something you could pick it up ... that would be *<big>awesome</big>*


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 24, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know... you'd think Kicks could shine your shoes to turn them into clogs if you were wearing the right clothes.  Hmmmm...


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

A pattern layout machine.
Everywhere where you walk apears a pattern you have.
Would be easier for pathways.


----------



## Rene (May 6, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that true or are you just teasing me ?  :r 

i got the dutch shirt & hat though


----------



## Phil (May 6, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Tornado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that would be cool
also vegetables instead of just fruit
having ur own crop field
pets :S 
xD


----------



## crakgenius (May 8, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> crakgenius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to suggest that you already _can_ get clogs, just that this could have easily been put into the game.  They already have the Dutch shirt and hat, why not give you clogs when you wear those and tell Kicks to match your style.  Pretty sure they didn't, though.


----------



## Rene (May 8, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i tried and got red shoes, thanks man  <_< 
and when you buy the dutch hat or shirt at ables they saysomething about a "nordic look"

gosh, the netherlands are part of west europe not north >_<
they don't call England nordic and that's positioned way higher on the globe ..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> sucky nintendo </div>


----------



## crakgenius (May 8, 2009)

LOL... I don't think I ever paid any attention to what the Ables say about those particular items.  I mean, the Viking hat, sure, but the Dutch set???


----------



## acfreak (May 8, 2009)

I would like a flower shop bcause Nook never has enough


----------



## DirtyD (May 8, 2009)

I would add items that you could setup outside your town.

ALso I would add a blue and red lightsaber, so people stop crying about hacked items


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 10, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I would add items that you could setup outside your town.
> 
> ALso I would add a blue and red lightsaber, so people stop crying about hacked items


true. the only reason im not getting lightsabers is because my older sister will steal them from me and clone them and sell all of them.  :gyroid360move:


----------

